
2018 Python Developer Survey - alanfranzoni
https://surveys.jetbrains.com/s3/c19-python-developers-survey-2018
======
eesmith
"By taking part in the Survey, the participant hereby declares that he is of
legal age required by his jurisdiction"

And here I thought the Python Software Foundation was against such gender
biased language.

